# intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespeckt wie angenommen?



## XE85 (17. August 2011)

Vor einiger Zeit gab es die Meldung das der kommende X79 Chipsatz von intel gegenüber dem ursprünglichen Plan extrem abgespekt sein soll. So sollten zum Beispiel nurmehr 6 SATA Ports, davon wiederum nur 2 mit SATA6, vorhanden sein. Nun bringt VR-Zone eine News wonach man sich bei einer Analyse der Folien hier offenbar geirrt hat und falsche Infos rausgegeben hat. Dafür entschuldigt sich vz-Zone in dieser News auch. Der X79 soll also doch wie ursprünglich geplant 10 SATA Ports haben, lediglich die unterstützung von SAS fehlt. 6 Ports kommen dabei vom Chipsatz direkt (4x SATA 3, 2x SATA 6) und 4 Ports (SATA 6) von der SCU. Insgesammt stehen also 6 SATA6 und 4 SATA3 Ports nativ zur Verfügung. Eingeschränkt ist man hier lediglich bei Raid Systemen da Raid zwischen Chipsatz und SCU Ports nicht möglich ist.

Weiterhin berichtet Vr-Zone das Ende Q4 ein Chipsatz Update kommen soll, welches dann auch die ursprünglich geplante PCIe 3.0 vrbindung zwischen Chipsatz und CPU enthält.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: X79 to have 10 SATA ports after all by VR-Zone.com

Eigene Meinung: Aktuell überschlagen sich die News über Sandy Bridge E. Frühere News werden revidiert, neue Details werden bekannt. Jetzt stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage ob sich vr-Zone nicht auch bei anderen News (180Watt Verbrauch oder Cold Bug zB) geirrt bzw Infos von Informanten falsch gedeuted hat. 

mfg


----------



## violinista7000 (17. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*

Abwarten, angeblich wissen wir es in November.

Interessant wäre für mich zu wissen, ob es möglich ist, zwei Raids zu machen, ein Raid 0 von Chipsatz und ein Raid 0/1/5 vom SCU. Wenn ja, wäre das traumhaft.


----------



## eMMelol (17. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*

Jaja der Wahrheitsgehalt einer News der letzten Tage bezüglich des Sandybridge E muss sich erst noch herausstellen. Aber da es sich ja hier eh um News zu einem noch nicht auf dem Markt befindlichen Produkt handelt ist das ganze eh nur Enternainment. Auch wenn ich falls es so stimmt sogar etwas erleichtert bin. Da bei dem Chipsatz für mich der Einsatz eines solchen Systems steht oder fällt und ich im (Herbst/Winter) schon auf ein solches System umsteigen wollte.

mfg eMMe


----------



## Charlie Harper (17. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*

Kein natives USB 3.0


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Abwarten, angeblich wissen wir es in November.
> 
> Interessant wäre für mich zu wissen, ob es möglich ist, zwei Raids zu machen, ein Raid 0 von Chipsatz und ein Raid 0/1/5 vom SCU. Wenn ja, wäre das traumhaft.


 
Mehrere RAIDs sollten schon mit heutigen möglich sein - wenn dann hat man eher eine Einschränkung, weil eben nicht mehr ein RAID mit allen Laufwerken möglich ist.

Aber was ist eigentlich eine "SCU"? Höre ich heute zum ersten Mal davon, dass es sich nicht um eine Single-Chip-Lösung handelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Kein natives USB 3.0


 
Das war schon immer klar, dass das mit dem Chipsatz nicht kommt.


----------



## XE85 (18. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber was ist eigentlich eine "SCU"?



SCU steht für System Control Unit, ist teil von intels Server Chipsätzen und in erster Linie für SAS zuständig.

mfg


----------



## violinista7000 (18. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mehrere RAIDs sollten schon mit heutigen möglich sein - wenn dann hat man eher eine Einschränkung, weil eben nicht mehr ein RAID mit allen Laufwerken möglich ist.


 
Dein kommentar bringt mir Freude, aber falls es nicht klar war/ist, meine ich zwei Raids gleichzeitig und* ohne *Zusatzkarte. Wenn es doch klar war/ist, ist alles i.O. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber was ist eigentlich eine "SCU"? Höre ich heute zum ersten Mal davon, dass es sich nicht um eine Single-Chip-Lösung handelt.


 
Hier:



XE85 schrieb:


> SCU steht für System Control Unit, ist teil von  intels Server Chipsätzen und in erster Linie für SAS zuständig.
> 
> mfg


----------



## flankendiskriminator (18. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Dein kommentar bringt mir Freude, aber falls es nicht klar war/ist, meine ich zwei Raids gleichzeitig und* ohne *Zusatzkarte. Wenn es doch klar war/ist, ist alles i.O.


 Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Solange genug Platten an den Controller gehen


----------



## violinista7000 (18. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Solange genug Platten an den Controller gehen


 
In mein aktueller System geht nur ein einziges Raid 0/1 mit max. 3 Platten, alle andere HDDs bleiben raus.



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Abgespeckt mit ck



ck?


----------



## Krautmaster (18. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*

ne ICH10R kannste problemlos 3x RAID 1 machen, oder Raid 1 + 5 mit... hat ja 6x SATA II Ports.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*



XE85 schrieb:


> SCU steht für System Control Unit, ist teil von intels Server Chipsätzen und in erster Linie für SAS zuständig.



Jetzt weiß ich, wofür die Abkürzung steht, aber nicht, was für ein Bauteil dahintersteckt, wo es sitzt und was es praktisch macht. Denn SAS erfordert eigentlich nur einen SAS-Controller.




violinista7000 schrieb:


> Dein kommentar bringt mir Freude, aber falls es nicht klar war/ist, meine ich zwei Raids gleichzeitig und* ohne *Zusatzkarte. Wenn es doch klar war/ist, ist alles i.O.



Mir ist jetzt erstmal komplett unklar, was dein Post mir sagen will (außer einem Hinweis auf ein Post, das unmittelbar darüber steht  )

Ich wollte jedenfalls zum Ausdruck bringen, dass bereits heutige (Intel-)Chipsätze in der Lage sind, mehrere unabhängige RAID-Verbünde an ihren Anschlüssen zu betreiben und eine derartige Möglichkeit beim X79 somit nicht neu, sondern zu erwarten ist und auch nichts mit einer Auftrennung der Controllerfunktionen zu tun hat. Im Gegenteil, diese könnte sogar von Nachteil sein und RAIDs unmöglich machen, die beide Port-Blöcke übergreifen, während bislang jedes Laufwerk mit jedem im RAID laufen kann.


----------



## violinista7000 (18. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir ist jetzt erstmal komplett unklar, was dein Post mir sagen will (außer einem Hinweis auf ein Post, das unmittelbar darüber steht  )
> 
> Ich wollte jedenfalls zum Ausdruck bringen, dass bereits heutige (Intel-)Chipsätze in der Lage sind, mehrere unabhängige RAID-Verbünde an ihren Anschlüssen zu betreiben und eine derartige Möglichkeit beim X79 somit nicht neu, sondern zu erwarten ist und auch nichts mit einer Auftrennung der Controllerfunktionen zu tun hat. Im Gegenteil, diese könnte sogar von Nachteil sein und RAIDs unmöglich machen, die beide Port-Blöcke übergreifen, während bislang jedes Laufwerk mit jedem im RAID laufen kann.



Es geht genau darum, das was du da schreibst. 

Mein aktueller System kann nur ein Raid-Verbund verwalten, und das wars, aber für den neuen PC möchte ich 2 Raid-Verbünde machen, ohne eine extra Kontrollkarte kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*

Hast du das ausprobiert?
Bei nem Pentium D 9xx von Dell würde ich eigentlich einen i945er Chipsatz mit ICH7 erwarten. Die ICH7R sollte via Matrix RAID sogar zwei Verbünde auf einem Plattenpaar unterstützen, da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass nicht auch zwei unabhängige auf vier Platten gehen 
(zugegebenermaßen ist man mit nur vier Anschlüssen allgemein ein bißchen eingeschränkt - aber möglich sollte es sein)


----------



## XE85 (19. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich, wofür die Abkürzung steht,  aber nicht, was für ein Bauteil dahintersteckt, wo es sitzt und was es  praktisch macht. Denn SAS erfordert eigentlich nur einen SAS-Controller.



Soweit ich das verstanden habe ist das genauso ein Controller im Chipsatz wie andere, der (AHCI) SATA Controller, der USB Controller, ... zB. Und er stellt halt SAS zur Verfügung welches der (AHCI) SATA Controller, der ja Baugleich mit dem in den 6x Chipsätzen ist, nicht kann. Nur in den kleineren Versionen des Patsburg fehlt den Ports das SAS Feature und es sind nur ganz normale SATA 6 Ports.

mfg


----------



## violinista7000 (19. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du das ausprobiert?
> Bei nem Pentium D 9xx von Dell würde ich eigentlich einen i945er Chipsatz mit ICH7 erwarten. Die ICH7R sollte via Matrix RAID sogar zwei Verbünde auf einem Plattenpaar unterstützen, da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass nicht auch zwei unabhängige auf vier Platten gehen
> (zugegebenermaßen ist man mit nur vier Anschlüssen allgemein ein bißchen eingeschränkt - aber möglich sollte es sein)


 
Zwei Verbünde auf einem Plattenpaar gehen auf jeden Fall, das habe ich gehabt bevor eine meiner Platten sich verabschieden hat, aber zwei Verbünde auf zwei Paare nicht.

Für den neuen PC habe ich vor:

1 Raid 0 mit 2x SSD für BS + Progs + Games
1 Raid 0+1 mit 3x HDDs 2TB für "etwas mehr" Datensicherheit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe ist das genauso ein Controller im Chipsatz wie andere, der (AHCI) SATA Controller, der USB Controller, ... zB. Und er stellt halt SAS zur Verfügung welches der (AHCI) SATA Controller, der ja Baugleich mit dem in den 6x Chipsätzen ist, nicht kann. Nur in den kleineren Versionen des Patsburg fehlt den Ports das SAS Feature und es sind nur ganz normale SATA 6 Ports.



Also ein getrennter Controller (  ), dem ein Feature gestrichen wird, aber nicht ein Bauteil, dass komplett fehlt. Letzteres hatte ich weiter oben herausgelesen und es erschien einfach sinnlos.




violinista7000 schrieb:


> 1 Raid 0 mit 2x SSD für BS + Progs + Games



Ist, aufgrund der Preise und der spezifischen Ansteuerungsbedürfnisse von SSDs imho nicht zu empfehlen. Nimm lieber eine schnellere, größere SSD - hast du mehr davon. (ggf. ein Revodrive, wobei das mich nur mit seiner Treiberinkompatibilität beeindruckt hat)



> 1 Raid 0+1 mit 3x HDDs 2TB für "etwas mehr" Datensicherheit.



Für 01 brauchst du 4/6/8/... Festplatten. Mit dreien könntest du RAID 5 machen, aber da gibt es unterschiedliche Ansichten zur Sinnhaftigkeit an einem Onboardcontroller (Schreibperformance)


----------



## flankendiskriminator (19. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist, aufgrund der Preise und der spezifischen Ansteuerungsbedürfnisse von SSDs imho nicht zu empfehlen. Nimm lieber eine schnellere, größere SSD - hast du mehr davon. (ggf. ein Revodrive, wobei das mich nur mit seiner Treiberinkompatibilität beeindruckt hat)


 Ich hab aktuell eine Intel SSD mit 80GB und werd auch beim Upgrade auf SandyBridge direkt auf das RevoDrive mit 120GB gehen. Die Idee mit PCIe find ich total genial


----------



## violinista7000 (19. August 2011)

*AW: intel X79 doch nicht so extrem abgespekt wie angenommen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist, aufgrund der Preise und der spezifischen Ansteuerungsbedürfnisse von SSDs imho nicht zu empfehlen. Nimm lieber eine schnellere, größere SSD - hast du mehr davon. (ggf. ein Revodrive, wobei das mich nur mit seiner Treiberinkompatibilität beeindruckt hat)



Hab auch gelesen, aber es gibt auch andere die das tun, und sind zufrieden. Und ich denke es ist wie beim HDDs, man sollte zwei baugleichen SSDs nehmen.

Ich habe an zwei Crucial M4 128 GB gedacht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für 01 brauchst du 4/6/8/... Festplatten. Mit dreien könntest du RAID 5 machen, aber da gibt es unterschiedliche Ansichten zur Sinnhaftigkeit an einem Onboardcontroller (Schreibperformance)



Stimmt genau! Aber ich denke da nicht an Geschwindigkeit sondern an Datensicherheit, denn so ein Raid erlaubt ruhig eine HDD zu ersetzen ohne Datenverlust, dank Paritäts-Info auf alle Platten.

Ich denke Grundsätzlich daran, mich von den externen HDDs zu befreien.


----------

